

“Why I break DRM on e-books”: A publishing exec speaks out - endantwit
http://paidcontent.org/2012/04/24/breaking-drm-publishing-exec/
Maybe more publishers should speak out?
======
endantwit
And now scifi/fantasy publisher Tor Books drops DRM on their entire catalog of
e-books: [http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57420219-1/tor-books-
to-...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57420219-1/tor-books-to-drop-drm-
on-entire-catalog-of-e-books/)

